# 2wd vs. 4wd plowing?



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Been looking at a local 3500 8' dump truck with a v-blade, but is 2wd. Never plowed with one and was wondering if it makes a big difference without 4wd. I was thinking if you put weight in the back it should be just fine, but how much weight? Was going to make a concrete block with hooks in it to make it easy to unload and load. Let me know, sorry if this is a re-post but that happens............

Bill


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Personally I think that truck would plow like crap with only 2wd...It's a tad to small for that.

If you have a chance to buy a plow truck...why would you pick out a 2wd?

IMHO keep looking...you will find that one ton dump with 4x4...essential in my book for plowing snow.

Good luck.


----------



## elshauno (Apr 14, 2007)

Youd be alright for Dayton Ohio especially if your weighted down with salt in the back and a v up front


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Lots of guys on this site are plowing with 2wd tonners. I do most of my commercials in 2wd. Plenty of weight is imperative. Good tires, studded if they are legal. Also depends on your accounts, and to some degree driving skill. If you have flat parking areas you should be just fine, just don't let the snow plow up too high. The vee plow will be a huge help. Easy on the gas. Easy on the gas. Easy on the gas. 

Oh yeah, love that logo.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Depends on your application. If your doing parking lots, drives, etc. I say you'll be fine with a 2wd. If you do gravel roads or hills with deeper snow, 4wd would be a much better choice.
I have a 2wd, class 7, single axle dump. (A bit bigger than a 3500!) Empty, my truck weighs 14,000 with plow. I don't have a problem with snows 3" and under, unless there is ice underneath. But anything over 4-5" I decrease the tire pressure on the rears and install chains. They greatly improve my ability to push. I would recommend you carry chains, especially if you run a larger size plow. You won't need them all the time, but you'll be prepared when you do. The "V" plow is a good choice on a 2wd. Also 800 - 1000 lbs of weight should improve traction significantly. Lots of guys use them in this area. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

wkahler;741686 said:


> Been looking at a local 3500 8' dump truck with a v-blade, but is 2wd. Never plowed with one and was wondering if it makes a big difference without 4wd. I was thinking if you put weight in the back it should be just fine, but how much weight? Was going to make a concrete block with hooks in it to make it easy to unload and load. Let me know, sorry if this is a re-post but that happens............
> 
> Bill


Actually that truck will work very well for you. Put a tailgate spreader on it and you'll have 4ton on board. They plow just fine unless you're trying to back blade truck wells.....you will get in a predicament if you're not careful. An experienced driver won't have any problem with it.

Too many people put a v-box in a 3/4 ton then overload with salt. This beats the crap out pick ups. Your 3500 is more HD than a basic 4x4 while being small enough to get anywhere a basic plow truck can. Also your salt won't freeze on you like a v-box will. The salt will be your ballast. If it's in good shape it's a great find.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Well thanks for the help guys...............The truck is more then what i thought. Hate it when you drive buy and it looks like $6650 and it is actually $16650................LOL. It is a 2000 GMC with a 9' bed not a 8' like i thought. With a Meyers v-blade and 50,XXX miles with a 454 motor and new tranny, I was planning on getting it and selling the plow and then us it to haul trash and stuff for my other job. Nice idea but that got put in a stop when he told me the price


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd put at least 1200 lbs over the wheels and put some brand new tires back there. It'll be fine in most snows. 

Just make sure you think ahead, you obviously won't be able to rely on the 4wd to get you outta a ditch.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That is too much. Even if it's the HD old style. Pass on that one or beat him up on the price.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I hope u like getting stuck.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yeah,...they work good for large areas and flat open areas, but do NOT go off the edge of the pavement. If you do, it is all done. been there, done that way too many times...I don't care HOW much weight is in the back end. The reason I said larger areas, is because sometimes in smaller confined areas, if you get a pile of wet snow up, have to stop for anything or leave the pile for a minute, then come back to it, it takes a running start to move it. Without it, you can just be stuck...This is why you need room to move. Also, you have to be VERY careful in truck loading docks. you have to drag out a very little bit at a time many times. Small bites, so to speak...


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

We have all gotten stuck at certain points in our 4 wheel drives, from my experience it becomes a way of life in a 2 wheel drive, just hanging your plow up in a snow pile on icy stuff could be enough to do it. Plus, giving up 4 low range is a huge loss, I always push difficult stuff in 4 low on my gasser. (the Alison on the diesel is too slow in 4 low) If I was going to plow with a 2 wheel drive, I would buy the best tires available, and carry a plastic shovel, a steel shovel, ice breaker, a heavy chain to get pulled out with, extra fuel, a two week supply of food, a journal, envelopes and stamps, my toothbrush, a satellite phone, a ham radio, a .22 long rifle for plinking small game, a handgun for bear attacks, a good supply of hard liquor, and some female companionship.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

nhpatriot;741937 said:


> We have all gotten stuck at certain points in our 4 wheel drives, from my experience it becomes a way of life in a 2 wheel drive, just hanging your plow up in a snow pile on icy stuff could be enough to do it. Plus, giving up 4 low range is a huge loss, I always push difficult stuff in 4 low on my gasser. (the Alison on the diesel is too slow in 4 low) If I was going to plow with a 2 wheel drive, I would buy the best tires available, and carry a plastic shovel, a steel shovel, ice breaker, a heavy chain to get pulled out with, extra fuel, a two week supply of food, a journal, envelopes and stamps, my toothbrush, a satellite phone, a ham radio, a .22 long rifle for plinking small game, a handgun for bear attacks, a good supply of hard liquor, and some female companionship.


LOL that's funny. I agree, be prepared, don't forget matches and dry kindling.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You forgot the most important item.........toilet paper!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

my dump is 2wd and it plows with no problem. just make sure that first the blade is wider than the drive wheels, second you have plenty of weight in the back( i run a v-box and start the night out with about 2 ton of salt), and third i only do open lots or drives that are a straight forward push and flat.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL Thats sounds just about right. You forgot about the half dozen pair of gloves and warm clothes. A pair of chains would also go along way


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

i wouldnt dare try plowing with a 2 wd truck in my area. i would consider running a larger 2wd dump as a salt rig only but not to plow with. im in kind of a rural setting and from town to town you take some roads that get drifted in pretty bad and i cant see a 2wd 1 ton dump fairing too well...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

nhpatriot;741937 said:


> We have all gotten stuck at certain points in our 4 wheel drives, from my experience it becomes a way of life in a 2 wheel drive, just hanging your plow up in a snow pile on icy stuff could be enough to do it. Plus, giving up 4 low range is a huge loss, I always push difficult stuff in 4 low on my gasser. (the Alison on the diesel is too slow in 4 low) If I was going to plow with a 2 wheel drive, I would buy the best tires available, and carry a plastic shovel, a steel shovel, ice breaker, a heavy chain to get pulled out with, extra fuel, a two week supply of food, a journal, envelopes and stamps, my toothbrush, a satellite phone, a ham radio, a .22 long rifle for plinking small game, a handgun for bear attacks, a good supply of hard liquor, and some female companionship.


lol...i take that in my 4wheel drive trucks, that and eveything minus a trans and engine to repair a truck.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Govbradst555;742006 said:


> LOL Thats sounds just about right. You forgot about the half dozen pair of gloves and warm clothes. A pair of chains would also go along way


Warm clothes? Double sleeping bag. Remember the "good supply of hard liquor and female companionship"? I am warming to the idea of 2 wheel drives already......point well made on the toilet paper though TCLA.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

And a video camera...That way you could be like "Survivor man".


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

nhpatriot;741937 said:


> We have all gotten stuck at certain points in our 4 wheel drives, from my experience it becomes a way of life in a 2 wheel drive, just hanging your plow up in a snow pile on icy stuff could be enough to do it. Plus, giving up 4 low range is a huge loss, I always push difficult stuff in 4 low on my gasser. (the Alison on the diesel is too slow in 4 low) If I was going to plow with a 2 wheel drive, I would buy the best tires available, and carry a plastic shovel, a steel shovel, ice breaker, a heavy chain to get pulled out with, extra fuel, a two week supply of food, a journal, envelopes and stamps, my toothbrush, a satellite phone, a ham radio, a .22 long rifle for plinking small game, a handgun for bear attacks, a good supply of hard liquor, and some female companionship.


I think after this discussion I am going run out and get a 2 wd myself for plowing!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

wkahler;741686 said:


> Been looking at a local 3500 8' dump truck with a v-blade, but is 2wd. Never plowed with one and was wondering if it makes a big difference without 4wd. I was thinking if you put weight in the back it should be just fine, but how much weight? Was going to make a concrete block with hooks in it to make it easy to unload and load. Let me know, sorry if this is a re-post but that happens............
> 
> Bill


put a ton or two of weight in the back and it'll be fine


----------

